# Unterschied PN TCP/IP



## sailor (28 Mai 2008)

Hi,
Was sind eigentlich kurz ausgedrückt die wesentlichen Unterschiede  zwischen Profinet und TCP/IP. Ist wahrscheinlich ne blöde Frage.
Sailor


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Mai 2008)

sailor schrieb:


> Hi,
> Was sind eigentlich kurz ausgedrückt die wesentlichen Unterschiede  zwischen Profinet und TCP/IP. Ist wahrscheinlich ne blöde Frage.
> Sailor


Es gibt keine blöden Fragen sondern nur blöde Antworten ;-).
Profinet und TCP/IP verwenden dieselbe Physik, nämlich Ethernet. Kommt ProfiNet RT zum Einsatz, ist TCP/IP unbrauchbar, da keine genauen Zeiten garantiert werden können. Dort wird dann ein spezielles Protokoll und auch spezielle Ethernet-Hardware verwendet. Grundsätzlich kann aber auf eine Profinet CPU auch mit TCP/IP zugegriffen werden. 
Was ist das genaue Ziel der Frage? Wo bestehet Infobedarf?


----------



## sailor (29 Mai 2008)

Zitat: _(Kommt ProfiNet RT zum Einsatz, ist TCP/IP unbrauchbar,)_
Nun, ich plane ein Netz mit S7 PN/CPU und mehreren FU mit Profinet und Scalance Switches. Soll daß heißen, daß ich mit TCP/IP z.B. Projektierungsrechner oder SCADA im gleichen Netz nicht mehr arbeiten kann? (Entsetzen)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Mai 2008)

Nein, das bedeutet nur dass TCP/IP für Profinet RT ungeeignet ist. Profinet selber drängelt sich vor TCP/IP und sorgt schon für seine RT-Tauglichkeit bei entsprechender Hardware. Mit entsprechender Hardware meine ich die ERTEC-Lösungen. Wenn das Ganze nicht RT-tauglich sei muss, genügen auch die "normalen" Scalance & Co Zeitgenossen.


----------



## centipede (29 Mai 2008)

Es sollte hier aber genau unterschieden werden zwischen Profinet RT oder auch Profinet IO genannt und Profinet IRT (Isochronus RT).

Nur bei IRT ist spezielle Hardware (Anschaltungen und Switches) notwendig.

Bei Profinet spricht man ab einer gesicherten Reaktionszeit von 100ms schon von Realtime.

Das Mischen zwischen TCP/IP und RT und auch IRT ist problemlos machbar, allerdings ist bei IRT dies nur begrenzt machbar, da die Zeitfenster für TCP/IP begrenzt sind.


> Kommt ProfiNet RT zum Einsatz, ist TCP/IP unbrauchbar, da keine genauen Zeiten garantiert werden können


Ich gehe davon aus, hier ist IRT gemeint, dann ist diese Aussage aber so nicht korrekt. Die IRT-Switche kümmern sich darum, dass die Timings genau eingehalten werden.

Ob es allerdings sinnvoll ist, TCP/IP auf einer IRT Leitung zu betreiben, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## Maxl (29 Mai 2008)

@centipede
Kannst Du mir bitte 1 vernünftige Anwendung nennen, bei der IRT derzeit schon zum Einsatz kommt oder notwendig ist bzw. eine S7-CPU welche das unterstützt?

Also nochmals zum Thema:


> Nun, ich plane ein Netz mit S7 PN/CPU und mehreren FU mit Profinet und Scalance Switches. Soll daß heißen, daß ich mit TCP/IP z.B. Projektierungsrechner oder SCADA im gleichen Netz nicht mehr arbeiten kann? (Entsetzen)


Die CPUs und FU sprechen normalerweise sowohl Profinet RT (IO) als auch TCP/IP. Die CPU spricht mit den FU per Profinet RT (was den Einsatz von Scalance-Switches erfordert), parallel können alle Teilnehmer am gleichen Netz auch per TCP/IP angesprochen werden (also z.B. Projektierungsrechner - CPU, FU; SCADA - CPU usw.).

Wichtig dabei zu wissen sind einige Eigenheiten von Profinet RT:
- Das RT-Protokoll hat eine höhere Priorität und ist deterministisch. Über die Reaktionszeiten in denen man von "RealTime" spricht, mag man streiten - 2-8ms erreichbare Reaktionszeit bei Profinet RT sind aber durchaus realistisch.
- Profinet RT arbeitet nach dem Controller-Device (Master-Slave) System, welches eine schnelle Kommunikation Controller - Device ermöglicht. Die Kommunikation von Controller zu Controller (also CPU-CPU) ist dabei nur indirekt via PN/PN-Koppler (funktioniert wie DP/DP-Koppler) mit ähnlichen Reaktionszeiten wie Controller-Device möglich.
- Die direkte Verbindung  von CPU zu CPU ohne PN/PN-Koppler ist nur mittels S7 Verbindungen möglich (diese setzt auf TCP/IP auf) - die Reaktionszeiten liegen dabei im Bereich von 100 bis einigen 100 ms - UND: das ganze ist nicht determinsitisch.

Beim Aufbauen der Hardware muss noch berücksichtigt werden, dass die Strecke von Controller zu Device durchgehend Profinet-RT tauglich sein muss (also nur ERTEC Switches dazwischen - z.B. Scalance oder die Switches, welche in den meisten PN-Anschaltungen integriert sind).
Auf der Strecke von CPU zu SCADA oder Projektierungsrechner dürfen aber auch "normale" Switches eingesetzt werden.

Zum Schluss noch der obligate Hinweis auf die Sicherheit:
Es ist unbedingt darauf aufzupassen, dass ein Profinet-RT System nicht ohne Schutzmaßnahmen an fremde Netzwerke angeschlossen wird. Zur Anbindung an ein "Firmennetz" sollte daher extra ein CP343 in der S7 gesteckt werden, die 2. Ethernet-Schnittstelle des SCADA-PCs genutzt werden, oder eine Firewall zum Einsatz kommen welche RT-Netz und Office-Netz trennt.

mfg Maxl


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2008)

Vielleicht habe ich ja etwas falsch verstanden,
aber von Profinet IRT mal abgesehen kann doch der ganze normale Profinet-Kram
mit "normalen" Switches abgewickelt werden.

Die einzige Bedingung für den part Realtime (Profinet IO) ist doch eigentlich das der Switch QoS unterstützt.
Also das könnte im Zweifelsfall auch ein 100€ Managebarer Switch von einem No-Name Anbieter sein.
Wenn man von Industrieüblichen Features ala "schnelle" Redundanz mal absieht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Maxl (29 Mai 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Die einzige Bedingung für den part Realtime (Profinet IO) ist doch eigentlich das der Switch QoS unterstützt.
> Also das könnte im Zweifelsfall auch ein 100€ Managebarer Switch von einem No-Name Anbieter sein.
> Wenn man von Industrieüblichen Features ala "schnelle" Redundanz mal absieht.


Das ist so schon richtig, und bei einer hohen Anzahl Ports lohnt es durchaus, sich nach einer Alternative umzusehen.

Die meisten Anwendungen kommen allerdings mit einem 8er oder 16er Switch ohne Probleme durch (zumindest für den RT-Teil), und hier muss man sich doch Fragen, ob sich der zusätzliche Aufwand, den man treiben muss, um einen "normalen" Switch in einen Schaltschrank zu bekommen (Montageblech basteln, 230V-Steckdose, fummeliges billiges Steckernetzteil), wirklich lohnt.

Für den Nicht-RT Teil (also Visu, PG usw.) genügen 0815-Switches (idealerweise auch in Hutschienenausführung).

mfg Maxl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Mai 2008)

centipede schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, hier ist IRT gemeint, dann ist diese Aussage aber so nicht korrekt. Die IRT-Switche kümmern sich darum, dass die Timings genau eingehalten werden.
> 
> Gruß,
> Centi


Siehe Erläuterungen in meinem Beitrag von 11:59


----------



## ChristophD (30 Mai 2008)

Hi,

@maxl
Genz einfach eine Anwendung? Motion Control z.b. eine SIMOTION Steuerung und eine SINAMICS S120 Antriebsverband
oder 2 SIMOTION Steuerungen miteinander im verteilten Gleichlauf.

@sailor
Profinet RT unterscheidet wie schon erwähnt nicht physikalisch von TCP/IP.
Bei Profinet RT wird lediglich eine spezielle Kennung im Header verwendet um den schnellen Transport zu gewährleisten, das kann jeder Switch mit der Funktion Qos unterstützen.
Profinet IRT baut auf die HW des ERTEC Chips auf (ERTEC200/ERTEC400) und erfordert auch spezielle Netzzkomponenten welche diese speziellen Telegramme unterstützen, momentan sind mir nur die aus der SCALANCE Reihe bekannt und von mir auch verwendet

Gruß
Christoph


----------

